# Room Layout Miniature!



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey everybody, I've been obsessing with haunts for a while now, and I have tried a couple times to do this, but I never have, but I got motivated today, so I decided to make a diorama room (haunt room) in a shoebox. It's clown/fairy tale themed and it features dangling things to walk through, a wall, a hiding spot, and a hell of a lot of little foam balls. Onto the pics!










































Please comment!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Take us on a miniature walk thru of your haunt.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Ha I probably actually could but then it'd be seriously mini like 1 inch walls & props and stuff but I could most likely make a maze if I wanted to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You had to have some idea when making the hall, right? Pretend you are 1" and show us around.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

do you plan on having those balls laying on the floor? I hope this is not the case.
That could seriously hurt someone.
other than that ..please tell us what you would encounter in this walk thru.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh wait haha, see I don't actually run a haunt, I just do general design for them. I'm actually quite good at it too!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wouldn't the design have to enable what they are planning to do ...you would need to know that in order to plan the design.
So that is why we were asking what might people encounter.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, for example what props or scares will they encounter? At which points will an actor or prop pop out? What will they look like? Prop and actor placement is crucial in room design.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Well that little space that is lined with the foam balls (green & yellow) is a space for an actor, (most likely dressed in some haunted props clown costume) and then also some chainsaw guy from behind that wall so when Monster A pops out they will scream/go opposite side of room towards the opposite wall where they will encounter Monster B.
And also the whole walkway would be lined in little Christmas Lights that would be neon colored.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Valleyscare said:


> And also the whole walkway would be lined in little Christmas Lights that would be neon colored.


So that would be the two red lines across the floor? 
What do the pipe cleaners represent?


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Just little dangling things that people walk through that hang from the ceiling.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Dude...... If you want a critique you need to tell how old you are and how long have you been haunting?


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

15 and I've been designing haunts for around 2 years now. I make a lot of haunt layouts (not detailed, just floor layouts), and I design props. Here a couple of my haunt layouts.


























And here is my Halloween Haunt logo I drew:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are quite the mazes. Keep planning, then when you get enough money together you'll have a great haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Keep up the good guy! You'll be haunting pro in no time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The best ideas come from experiences in your past. You will be one of the best if you keep planning like this.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The best ways to learn are to do it (like you are) and see how the best do it. If you want to look at some pro's who have years of training check this out and look at the interior section. Remember your goal is to communicate an idea. If you have to explain it you need to keep working on it until it explains itself. You are doing a very good job by putting your stuff out to be critiqued. I am impressed. Keep working hard and take (listen) advice and you will be the pro that everyone wants to be. 
http://raudascalemodels.com/

Click on the link on the site that says "Architectural Models"
At the bottom is a model called Carino. You can do something like that with Foamcore board that you can get at any art store.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's one of my newest designs. Inside the black walls is indoors, and outside (grey) is outdoors).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm curious....are your plans designed for a specific room/building (dimensions?) or just ideas on paper. 

I built my first maze last year in my garage and learned a lot, once I actually started putting it up. I didn't know exactly what I was doing and made several changes to overcome mistakes, once it started coming together. 

This years maze should be better due to that actual building experiences from last year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think, though I'm not sure, that if you have a maze type of indoor haunt you have to provide fire exits every nth feet.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't have them marked, but that's why you see all the open spaces on the sides.


----------

